# Polaris repair manual torque needed!



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Anybody have a Polaris repair manual that would cover a 2002, 400 4x4 Sportsman? *What I'm looking for is the torque on the front spindles*. I know that the torque is critical to make the wheels engage.
I put all new CV boots on it and added the "high lifter" front springs.  When we tightened up the front spindles, we more or less tightened them like you would any wheel bearing. My buddy was the one that took off the spindle nuts and he was sure that there was torque on them. My left front will lock but the right front doesn't.
Thought I'd post the question here and maybe get the answer prior to me having to call the dealer in Lansing tomorrow.
Thanks.


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

you could try. [email protected]midwestmanuals.com. i purchased one for my can am, has everything you would ever want too know, great price, great product, g/l if link doesn't work, just goggle midwestmanuals


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

I should have got back much sooner on this one. I found a post that not only told me the torque, but had a full explaination with photos, for my "on demand" hubs for my Polaris. I've had a problem with the right hub not wanting to engage since I installed all new CV boots. After reading the 1st post below, I took everything apart again and found my problem. It appears that I didn't have the armature installed correctly. And because I didn't have it installed correctly, I need a new one and roller cage. Parts should be here by Tuesday.
http://www.atvtime.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=116127&sid=00a5f6b5487aa0f67fc0c7a30cead999

Here's a couple other good sites that help with all models...
http://atvfrontier.com/
http://www.atvoffroad.net/forums/cmps_index.php


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

good too hear encore, hope all goes well. i payed 13.00 for a cd and it is a complete manual.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

phantom cls said:


> good too hear encore, hope all goes well. i payed 13.00 for a cd and it is a complete manual.


Got a web site where I might pick up a CD for my model?


----------

